# selling rhinestone machine



## prissyjane (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking to sell my Cams 1V 2P rhinestone machine. And all the equipment that goes with it. 

Does anyone know the best place to post? 

Thanks!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

The classified section here would be a good start. I would also put it on Craigslist and or Ebay!


----------



## prissyjane (Mar 10, 2011)

I have seen one on ebay for awhile and I guess they arent having any luck. I will try all those!

Thanks!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not here to buy the machine.

But very curious on why you are selling it? 

Recently, I'm interested in which is better. Making templates + brushing your stones or just setting a rhinestone machine + you can go away and leave the machine working by itself.


----------



## prissyjane (Mar 10, 2011)

I would say it depends on the volume that you are doing. There is no way I could get the rest of my job done if I had to do the designs myself.


----------

